# Remember when they were this small



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My little Luna will be 1 on Saturday and we'll have a celebration for her. However, I sometimes miss the days when she was a little snaggle-toothed pup who loved to crawl inside her daddy's shirt. There's also a picture from the day we picked her up. 

Time to break out the old baby pictures folks (or the new ones if you still have a wee one) and put them in this post so we can all oooh and aaah.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Look, my baby's 14 weeks - but it already feels like she was never that small.  (sigh)


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Just met DMP's baby last night and boy does it make me miss when Jakers was a wee pup!! I could just look at him and get teary eyed, that's how much joy he brought/brings me!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, Jakersmomma, so cute. I think my favorite is the one where he's sticking his tongue out.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ Cannot believe that is the same guy I met! Now he's such a...Teenager? He carries himself with confidence. You are doing great with him, JM.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet....it is amazing how fast they grow. If you are not keeping up with pictures, you don't even notice right away.

Here is my sweet girl at 8 weeks - it seems a lifetime ago she was that small.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I could look at pictures of vizslas all day. I think my productivity at work has dropped since I found this forum...


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I miss them being that small (and then again I dont!)
The whining, the teeth, the constantly getting into things, the crate training, the potty training...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

ok, it is time for us to wipe our eyes. I forgot about this picture.

Ruby saying goodbye to her mom the day we picked her up


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh my god. All these pictures are so adorable. 

I have to work!!! ;-( But now I don't wanna!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby will be 1 year old later this month too,,although I can't see it myself, people comment on how she's grown


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh...irresistable topic!

Here is my oldest holding Gracie during one of our many visits to play with her litter. She is about 5 1/2 weeks old here:


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ah, these pictures are killing me with cuteness!

Rubyroo, that picture of Ruby and her mom did bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Baby puppies!!! Here is a pic from our first visit (6 weeks?) to pick her out & some from when she was just a baby. I miss the cuteness, but not the 3AM potty runs!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Slippery floor ...

Puppy love ...


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

A couple of pictures of baby Max. 
They grow up fast.....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Puppy pictures... again  I cannot believe I took this picture the day we decided to call the breeder to return the dog. 
Sam was just too much unexpected work. 
A week later, I reduced my workload by almost half.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Aw, Jakersmomma, so cute. I think my favorite is the one where he's sticking his tongue out.


+1 that is a _great_ pic.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was just over a year ago ....where does the time go when you are having so much fun..


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Love this thread!! All the pictures are too cute!









Baby Otto












My dad with Otto and Angus





















The day I met little Otto!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I LOVE Otto!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Puppy pictures... oh my! Just want to cuddle with them all! 

Top two - Sophie, bottom two - Pacsirta. Love my babies :-*


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto loves YOU! Lol (he does though)! 

And of course we know how I feel about little Pascirta!!!
And look at sweet Sophie - so precious with her duck!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's Hercules at 7 weeks..the duck is no longer with us!

He's 7 months now and a big lump ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa is now almost 13 months. She'll have been with us a year on July 15th. It's so hard to believe I am saying this, but the "puppyhood" flew by too fast...It's like that country song that says, "You're gonna miss this, you're gonna want this back, you're gonna wish these days hadn't flown by so fast..."


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW! look at the peepers on pippa. Beeeee-ooooootiful! :-*


----------

